# What's your Lange (The one you own or your dream's one).



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey folks,

given the fact that many people around have much admiration for this brand, i'm pretty sure there are several members on WUS who possess a Lange timepiece or two (or even a few more) and i'm curious to see what others have in their collection, just for the beauty of those Lange pieces please share with us, i'll start...

*Lange 1 *&* Lange* *1815 Chronograph Flyback*.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

amine, your collection is to die for . . . these are what floats my boat. And, seriously, I am sooooo glad that I am not drawn to complications on watches. If so, this "hobby" would certainly bankrupt me :-d . . . . .


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

used to own the PT then traded for the RG.i love the RG on silver dial.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

my first Lange was a Lange 1 in RG with silver dial.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Dancing Fire said:


> my first Lange was a Lange 1 in RG with silver dial.


Lovely Patek, and just the right size looks to be . . . . .


----------



## Spinning (Jan 29, 2012)

Anime, fantastic idea and of course collection - along with everyone else!

Very jealous.

My ultimate ALS is the Saxonia thin. Ever so closely followed by the Lange 1.

I'd love to own one someday...


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

drhr said:


> *Lovely Patek*, and just the right size looks to be . . . . .


thanks,but maybe a little small (35.5 mm) on my 6.75" wrist?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Dancing Fire said:


> thanks,but maybe a little small (35.5 mm) on my 6.75" wrist?


You are welcome, sir! Actually, was thinking of my wrist. . :-d, but no, I think it looks fine on yours . . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I am happy to say that I own my favorite Lange: Saxonia Thin
View attachment 975162

View attachment 975163

View attachment 975164

View attachment 975166


----------



## Mattson (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the platinum Richard Lange and it will probably be my next purchase...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

My Datograph:


----------

